# Downloadable Goat Health Record Excel Sheet



## FussBudget Farm (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a hard time finding a downloadable excel sheet to keep up with my girls' shots, worming and trimmings. So, I made this excel form. You are welcome to use it if you like. If you notice an error or something that needs changed or added PLEASE let me know.

Christie
:typomat:

http://fussbudgetfarm.wordpress.com/2013/03/21/goat-health-records


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It wouldn't let me see it because I don't have microsoft office.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

looks great to me! I keep track on an excel sheet also...but I do it by month
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/png;base64,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***XDey9wc1hJxH7qkqSytZZxLx33oCjdK/z2u9WTs59vXblWvU66LygmJ9PklAoAL+Q1VEulzTfTxvpfN5WM/V5b80ls/puWm0l5Sz7tKb5Vetb4vyHVROSGRPr9EAHAhv6FKIn2uib7SXlKF9jL/T62x5P/e3tX2cZf/uw/d0mmKwZyQSB+JAAABv6FKIn2uib6776V86bwb5bC9bHazpPte0vsf+7kJ1cqL7aJyQiJ9fokA4EJ+Q5VE+l***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***cKz2idM1X28v8P8W7Ck+QcV1UTkikzy8RAFzIb6iSSJ9rolfO2i92huN9L8VLT+17edaj3V3RXhpHIn1+iQDgQn5DlUT6XBO99I3Jyc/Wf2bnvex2s5ROhgnay+7MltJd0V4aRyJ9fokA4EJ+Q5VE+lwTHf+1yv2OmPwrwQ6+c2y55rl9L9F3jhVqVC2YExLpIxEAIOA3VEmkzzXRrr20zyzORKIWkAgAEPAbqiTS55qI9tIAEukjEQAg4DdUSaTPNRHtpQEk0kciAEDAb6iSSJ9rorm9AAAAAICyub0AAAAAgL7/B6bSJOULY1o2AAAAAElFTkSuQmCC


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm trying to post a copy of it but can't figure out how to do it. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/png;base64,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***XDey9wc1hJxH7qkqSytZZxLx33oCjdK/z2u9WTs59vXblWvU66LygmJ9PklAoAL+Q1VEulzTfTxvpfN5WM/V5b80ls/puWm0l5Sz7tKb5Vetb4vyHVROSGRPr9EAHAhv6FKIn2uib7SXlKF9jL/T62x5P/e3tX2cZf/uw/d0mmKwZyQSB+JAAABv6FKIn2uib6776V86bwb5bC9bHazpPte0vsf+7kJ1cqL7aJyQiJ9fokA4EJ+Q5VE+l***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***cKz2idM1X28v8P8W7Ck+QcV1UTkikzy8RAFzIb6iSSJ9rolfO2i92huN9L8VLT+17edaj3V3RXhpHIn1+iQDgQn5DlUT6XBO99I3Jyc/Wf2bnvex2s5ROhgnay+7MltJd0V4aRyJ9fokA4EJ+Q5VE+lwTHf+1yv2OmPwrwQ6+c2y55rl9L9F3jhVqVC2YExLpIxEAIOA3VEmkzzXRrr20zyzORKIWkAgAEPAbqiTS55qI9tIAEukjEQAg4DdUSaTPNRHtpQEk0kciAEDAb6iSSJ9rorm9AAAAAICyub0AAAAAgL7/B6bSJOULY1o2AAAAAElFTkSuQmCC


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks! I have Office 2013 and it downloaded no problem. I need to learn Excel better to make my own worksheets. Appreciate using yours


----------

